# Blow off valve and accessport questions



## hstastny (Sep 15, 2014)

I just purchased my first bmw, a 2008 135. I'm currently in the process of selling my 2005 sti, which had an exhaust, intake, blowoff, etc., and was tuned with my v1 accessport. 

I'm missing the extra noise factor from my subaru, and was looking to start with a blow off valve. Is it possible to start off with this modification, or is there something else that needs to be done first?

Also, this might be a terribly stupid question so I'm sorry in advance, but could I use my v1 accessport on the bmw now?

I would appreciate any advice at this point, I feel as if I'm starting all over again! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Your current AccesssPort from Cobb is going to have the STI tune files on it. You need one with the 135i tune files, so sadly your old set up isn't going to be compatible. Now Cobb does do some great tunes on the N54, on our old 135i with just a cat back exhaust and drop in filter (stock airbox) we saw gains of 52hp and 72 ft/lbs with the Cobb Stage 1 tune.

Now if you want the BOV noise, yes on a otherwise stock 135i you can change out the charge pipe and stock diverter vavles for a hardpipe and BOV set up like the two found HERE. Personally I love the Synapse BOV kit, the sound from it just makes me giggle like a school girl when I'm in our 335i with it installed.

-James


----------



## hstastny (Sep 15, 2014)

ECSTuning said:


> Your current AccesssPort from Cobb is going to have the STI tune files on it. You need one with the 135i tune files, so sadly your old set up isn't going to be compatible. Now Cobb does do some great tunes on the N54, on our old 135i with just a cat back exhaust and drop in filter (stock airbox) we saw gains of 52hp and 72 ft/lbs with the Cobb Stage 1 tune.
> 
> Now if you want the BOV noise, yes on a otherwise stock 135i you can change out the charge pipe and stock diverter vavles for a hardpipe and BOV set up like the two found HERE. Personally I love the Synapse BOV kit, the sound from it just makes me giggle like a school girl when I'm in our 335i with it installed.
> 
> -James


Thanks James, that's everything I was wondering. I just looked up the Synapse sound and I totally agree, it sounds great. Looks like I've found my first modification

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Check this out
N54tuning.com
Burgertuning.com
N54tech.com
U can make your 135 a 11sec car


----------

